# Omega strap



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

I have an omega driver watch that I had presented to me in 1972 for passing my city and guilds it now need a new leather straps it has s/s clasp Do you know where I can buy a replacement

T. Thanks Graham


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If you don't want the more expensive genuine Omega straps then https://www.cousinsuk.com/ has Omega style leather straps. Vintage style that is.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Post a pic of the watch. Do you mean a Chronostop driver? Those are getting quite valuable these days.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Take the omega buckle off yours and fit it to a generic strap that you like.,keep the original strap however worn it is with the watch.


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

It doesn't have a buckel

Do you know how I can send a photo


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

Padders said:


> Post a pic of the watch. Do you mean a Chronostop driver? Those are getting quite valuable these days.





Padders said:


> Post a pic of the watch. Do you mean a Chronostop driver? Those are getting quite valuable these days.


 Yes it's a chronostop driver


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

I am unable to put a photo on

i have a photo of it on preloved

sorry


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd say it is nigh on impossible not to be able to upload a photo to postimg.org

A darn sight easier than registering and posting on a forum.


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

https://postimg.org/image/ecsztn2cl/


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

https://postimg.org/image/fgd45if91/


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

That is a bespoke strap for the Chronostop, both driver and conventional. There is a metal milanses bracelet which was also an option. If you are waning to keep the original deployment I think you will struggle to find an aftermarket leather strap to fit that. Keep an eye on ebay for genuine replacements or bite the bullet and put it on a normal buckle and tang strap.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

They can look quite nice on a mesh bracelet


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

Is that a genuine mesh bracelet?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Grahamjane said:


> Is that a genuine mesh bracelet?


 No it's aftermarket


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't think that one is, the original looks like this, it uses the same No 27 clasp you have I think:



















My Chronostop, now moved on to a new home:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I have just read on another forum that this guy makes custom built replacement leather straps for the chronostop reusing the metal fittings off your old strap. Worth a look I would think:

http://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/top-end-stuff


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

once paid 130 quid for one because someone on here said they were brill...when it came i had to make it myself in terms of fitting the buckle and it was at best ordinary like any other strip of leather. Didn't even smell that like the hoe makers shop as was suggested. Smelt more like tommy balls


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

Padders said:


> I have just read on another forum that this guy makes custom built replacement leather straps for the chronostop reusing the metal fittings off your old strap. Worth a look I would think:
> 
> http://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/top-end-stuff


 His web site looks very good but you just cannot contact him not sure what to do now


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Grahamjane said:


> His web site looks very good but you just cannot contact him not sure what to do now


 Why can't you contact him? There is a form on the website.


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

hughlle said:


> Why can't you contact him? There is a form on the website.


 What is his phone number or email address?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Grahamjane said:


> What is his phone number or email address?


 Just fill in the contact form and express your situation, it'll be sent to their email, and he will get back to you I imagine. http://www.steveostraps.com/prices


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

hughlle said:


> Just fill in the contact form and express your situation, it'll be sent to their email, and he will get back to you I imagine. http://www.steveostraps.com/prices


 Filled it out so will see what happens next


----------



## Grahamjane (Jan 21, 2018)

Very pleased with the new strap £51 inc p&p

l would recommend Steve


----------

